# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  رد على كاتب يجيز كشف الوجه *

## آمال جميلة

*كلامك مبهم وعدم سردك للأحاديث وصحتها يبين مدى زعزعة مقالك .. لقد كنا في نعمة      ورخاء وازدهار في هذه البلدة الطيبة يوم كنا على دين الحق .. والآن انظر إلى ما      وصلنا إليه من الانحدار والضياع وحلول النكبات التي بدأت تتسلط علينا، والضيق ،      وحالات الاكتئاب التي أصابت أبناءنا وبناتنا لعدم وجود وظائف ، الخ .. ما هو      السبب يا أستاذ ؟ 
    منذ أن دخلت علينا هذه الأطباق الفضائيحية ، وبدأ لدينا السفور الذي شاع كالنار      في الهشيم . أما ترى ما عمت به البلوى في المجتمعات العربية من كشف الوجه ثم      إلى السفور وتلك هي البداية . فاخذر أن تبرز فكرة جديدة كنقطة انطلاق يتبعها      ماوراءها . 
    أما ترى أن العقوبات بدأت تتهافت علينا عندما نُزع الحياء لدى أغلب النساء      اليوم ، أما رأيت ما وصلت إليه نساءنا في مجتمعنا إلى ارتداء العباءة الفاضحة      التي تزداد سوءا وسفورا يوما عن يوم . أما رأيت الفتيات اللواتي يبدين أعينهن      ووجنتيهن في الأسواق مما يجعل الحليم حيران ، هذه التجارب المعروضة اليوم التي      تعدت إلى مجتمعنا ، فمتى سمعنا أن هناك امرأة في مكة الطاهرة تقتل ويفصل جسدها      عن رأسها ويديها ورجليها عن جسدها وكأننا في ( هليوود ) أو ( واشنطن ) . 
    أما تعلم أنك عندما تتحدث بغير علم وتدعي أن عائشة وابن عمر وابن عباس أجازوا      كشف الوجه ، وما هذا إلا لقلة فهمك ، فإما أحاديث ضعيفة ، ومنها أحاديث قبل      نزول آية الحجاب . أما قال الله تعالى : { يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك      ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله      غفورا رحيما } آية 59 سورة الأحزاب 
    قال ابن عباس : أمر الله نساء المؤمنين إذا خرجن من بيوتهن في حاجة أن يغطين      وجوههن من فوق رؤوسهن ويبدين عينا واحدا ، وقال محمد ين سيرين سألت عنها عبيدة      السليماني فغطى وجهه وأبرز عينه اليسرى . 
    وعن أم سلمة قالت لما نزلت هذه الآية ، خرج نساء الأنصار كأن على رؤوسهن      الغربان من السكينة وعليهن أكسية سود يلبسنها ... وهذا في تفسير ابن كثير ، إن      كنت تقرأ كتاب الله وتفسيره . 
    أما تعلم أنك إن دعوت النساء إلى كشف وجوههن سوف تتحمل وز كل واحدة منهن يوم      القيامة ، وسوف تخطو خطوات قاسم أمين ، وسعد زغلول وزوجته ، وهدى شعراوي ، ممن      ركبوا مطية الفجور . { لقد تذرع الشيطان إلى الفجور الذي نراه اليوم ونعاني      ويلاته بالسفور كخطوة أولى ، يستنزل بها المرأة المسلمة من عليائها وعفتها ،وماكان      من المسلمة أن تطيعه أبداً إذا دعاها صراحة ، وهي في قمة الاحتجاب والتعفف ،      إلى مايحصل الآن على شواطئ البحار ، وما يُرى اليوم على شاشات التلفاز.. فهو      الخبيث تدرج معها ابتداء بأن السفور( كشف الوجه ) جائز شرعا ، وانتهاء بأن خير      الهدي هدي أوربا وأمريكا } . معركة السفور والحجاب ( محمد احمد اسماعيل ) قال      الإمام بن القيم الجوزية ـ في معرض كلامه عن أثر كشف المرأة وجهها في وقوع      الافتنان بها { ولهذا أمر النساء بستر وجوههن عن الرجال ، فإن ظهور الوجه يسفر      عن المحاسن فيقع الافتنان } . فبالعقل والمنطق أين يكمن جمال المرأة بغض النظر      يا سيدي عن الشرع وعن الحياء وعن التقاليد ـ كما ذكرت ـ أين جمالها في قدمها ،      أو في منكبيها ؟ جمالها في وجهها فجميع التعبيرات والمشاعر والأحاسيس لا      تصدرإلا عن الوجه ، فالتبسم ، والنظرات التي تغزل بها الشعراء في الماضي      والحاضر أما سمعت : 
*
*   إن العيــــون التي في طرفـــها حــــــــور       *** قتلنـــــنا ثــم لم يحيـــــــينا قتـــــــــــلا  نا 
    يصــــــرعن ذا اللــب حتى لا حـــــــراك  *** له وهنّ أ ضعف خـلق الله      إنســـــــــانا* *   فإن كنت لا تغار على زوجتك وابنتك من نظر الرجال      إلى وجوههن ، فتأمل معي هذا القول متفق عليه من حديث المغيرة بن شعبة  رضي      الله عنه { لو رأيت رجلا مع امرأتي لضربته بالسيف غير مصفح } فبلغ ذلك رسول      الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : { تعجبون من غيرة سعد ؟ والله لأنا أغير منه      والله أغير مني ، ومن أجل غيرة الله حرم الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن } 
    لقد دخلت إلى إحدى محلات التجميل فرأيت عجبا من البائع السعودي الذي يضع      المكياج على يد امرأة ويدعكه بإصبعه ليريها لونه ، وبجانبها أمها أو أختها وليس      هناك أي استنكار ، هل ترضى أن يفعل ذلك لأختك أو ابنتك أو زوجتك . 
    هذا ما يريده نفر من خلق الله المها زيل ، فلا يقل أحد غير ما قال الله تعالى :      { وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلك أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن } . 
    فهل العبيد أعلم بالنفس البشرية من الخالق العظيم الذي يعلم السر والنجوى ؟ ألم      يأمر الله بغض البصر لأنه من مقدمات الشر؟* *   كل الحــــــــوادث مبــدأها من النـــــــظر ***      ومعظم النــــــار من مستصغر الشـــــرر* *   فلك يا أخي أن تنشط الحوار الهادئ كما ذكرت في أي      موضوع إلا في المواضيع الدينية ، لأن لكل شئ تخصص ، ندع هذا المجال لأهله ، فقد      يتجاوز الله عنك إن حاورت في أمر دنيوي ، ولكن إن تحاورت في أمر شرعي فاتق الله      ، ولا تنقب هنا وهناك عن عبارات وفتاوى مبتورة تسوغ الانحراف عن الشريعة ،      فيلحقك وزرها في قبرك ، واتبع سنة محمد في إعفاء اللحية حتى نسمع منك واستمع      لقوله تعالى : { واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم      لا يظلمون } .*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا
مشاعر فياضة وكلمات قوية 

بارك الله في دعوتك

----------


## هويدامحمد

النقاب هل هو فرض أم مكرمة؟
النقاب فرض على النساء في ليالي الحج والعمرة؛ لأنه ستر لهن عن الفتنة؛ ولهذا يقول سبحانه وتعالى: وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ (53) سورة الأحزاب، فالحجاب أطهر لقلوب الرجال وقلوب النساء، وأعظم ما في المرأة من الزينة وجهها، فالواجب هو ستره والتنقب بالحجاب الساتر حتى لا تَفتن ولا تُفتن، وكان النساء قبل نزول آية الحجاب يكشفن وجوههن وأيديهن عند الرجال، ثم إن الله عز وجل أمرهن بالحجاب وأنزل قوله سبحانه: وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ الآية من سورة الأحزاب، وأنزل في هذا سبحانه: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ (59) سورة الأحزاب، وهكذا قوله جل وعلا: وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ (31) سورة النــور، الخمار ما يضرب على مؤخرة الرأس أو الجيب، فالذي يخرج من الجيب هو الرأس والوجه فتضرب بخمارها على شعورها وعلى وجهها حتى تستر ذلك من الرجال، والجيب هو الشق جاب البلاد شقها، جاب الصخر شق الصخر، والمقصود بالجيب هو ما يشق لإخراج الرأس معه عند لبس القميص، فهذا هو محل الستر يعني ترخي جلبابها على رأسها ووجهها الذي هو محل الجيب، (وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ..)الآية، والزينة تشمل الوجه وتشمل غيره من زينتها من شعرها ومن صدرها ومن قدمها ويدها وحليها وشبه ذلك مما يفتن، حتى قال في آخر الآية: وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ (31) سورة النــور، حتى نهى عن ضرب الرجل لقصد إسماع الخلخال الذي يكون في الرجل؛ لأنه يفتن أيضاً، فالشيء الذي يفتن الرجال بالرؤية أو بالسماع تمنع منه المرأة حتى لا تَفتن ولا تُفتن؛ ولهذا يحرم عليها الخضوع بالقول؛ لأنه يفتن الرجال؛ ولهذا قال سبحانه يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ (32) سورة الأحزاب، أي مرض الشهوة، وهكذا غيرهن من باب أولى، فإذا كان نساء النبي مع تقواهن لله وكونهن من أكبر النساء فغيرهن أحوج إلى هذا والخطر عليهن أكبر، وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت لما سمعت صوت صفوان بن المعطل في غزوة الإفك يسترجع لما رآها قد تخلفت عن الغزو قالت: (فلما سمعت صوته خمَّرت وجهي وكان قد رآني قبل الحجاب)، ف...... بذلك أن النساء كن قبل الحجاب لا يخمرن وجوههن وبعد آية الحجاب صرن يخمرن وجوههن، وهكذا كان الصحابيات في حجة الوداع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخمرن وجوههن عن الرجال، أما ما في حديث ابن عمر: (ولا تنتقب المرأة ولا تلبس القفازين) فالمراد النقاب الذي هو مخيط للوجه لا تلبسه، ولكن تغطي وجهها بغير ذلك، كالجلباب والخمار في الحج في الإحرام؛ لأن عائشة رضي الله عنها أخبرت أنهن كن مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع وكن إذا دنا منهن الركبان سدلت إحداهن خمارها من على رأسها على وجهها فإذا بعدوا كشفت، وهكذا جاء في حديث أم سلمة وجاء في حديث فاطمة بنت المنذر زوجة هشام بن عروة بن الزبير، كل هذا يدل على أنهن معتادات التستر والحجاب في الإحرام وغيره، وإنما المنهي عنه النقاب الذي هو المخيط على قدر الوجه فهذا تتركه وقت الإحرام في الحج والعمرة، وتكتفي بالخمار الذي يرخى عند الحاجة وينزع عند عدم الحاجة، وسمي نقاباً لأنه ينقب فيه للعينين، هذا يترك وقت الإحرام وتستر وجهها بغير ذلك، وهكذا اليدان لا يلبس فيهما القفازان ولكن يستران بغير ذلك من الجلباب ونحوه، ولا تلبس القفازين في حال الإحرام؛ لأن القفاز يسترها دائماً وربما شق عليها، فتلبس ما تسترهما بغير قفازين، كالخمار والجلباب والعباءة ونحو ذلك، وأما حديث ابن عباس في قصة الخثعمية حين سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في طريقه إلى منى منصرفاً من مزدلفة وجعل الفضل ينظر إليها وتنظر إليه، فهذا لا يدل على أنها كاشفة ولا يلزم من النظر إليه وإليها الكشف، بل الواجب أن يحمل ذلك على أنها كانت مسترة بغير النقاب، كما في حديث عائشة وأم سلمة. إذاًَ على هذا فالنقاب فرض لا مكرمة فقط؟ الشيخ: نعم فرض واجب على النساء، النقاب وما يقوم مقامه من الخُمر المقصود ستر الوجه، ما يسمى حجاباً. 
(فضيلة الشيخ الفوزان)

----------


## الاصيلة

بارك الله فيك

----------

